# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Er groeit iets op mijn amadel?

## RudyL90

Hallo allemaal,

Sinds een paar weken merk ik af en toe een bultje in mijn keel op bij het doorslikken van eten. Na mijn keel eens goed geinspecteerd te hebben blijkt dat er op mijn amandel een aanhangsel gevestigd is. Dit aanhangsel heeft naar mijn idee geen witte kleur (las wat dingen over witte stukjes op de amandelen), maar het ziet er wel lichter uit dan het weefsel in zijn omgeving. 
In de afgelopen weken is het volgens mij groter geworden.

Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn?
Ik heb er verder geen last van. 

Mvg,
Rudy

----------


## meneereddie

Wat het is, is niet te zeggen vanaf hier. Maar aangezien het stukje steeds groter word, zou ik, als ik jou was, niet wachten met een bezoek aan de arts.

----------

